# How would you pick the best trainer?



## DrMistie (Nov 17, 2014)

I am going to be purchasing a GSD puppy in the near future (my family and I want one yesterday, but I am not sure that I have enough figured out yet.)
I have determined that I want a GREAT family pet and protector with the ability to be a good working dog (probably tracking/scent work but maybe another direction. I learned from an earlier question that although I think that I want to do SAR work, until I get out there and train with my local group for a while... I won't know if it's what I want to commit to.)

One thing that I would like to find prior to purchasing - is a great trainer. I've looked at a LOT of websites, but honestly - I haven't had the need for a dog trainer of any sort for the past 10 years and all of them claim to be great. 

For you experts out there - how would you choose a great trainer? Where can I look to see documented proof of their abilities (past accomplishments, etc...)? What do you consider more important - personal references, competition results, something else?
Thank you for all responses!


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where are you located? That has a lot to do with finding the best trainer for your needs. The first thing I did before selecting who I was going to use I did research. Ie: phone calls,websites and talked to other clients. Once I narrowed it down I met with a trainer for a free evaluation of my dog to see if he had the drives and nerves for what I wanted. Also after talking with them if they do group lessons I recommend going and watching a class. For myself I am training at http://sjk9solutions.com/ and I can say that training here has been by far top notch.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Like Bobby said, read the web page if they have one. Talk to past clients if you can. Be aware that like so many reviews you will find people who say nothing but good things and some who say nothing but the bad. The truth is somewhere in the middle. 

Then visit, visit, visit. How are the dogs looking? Happy to come to class? Are directions clear? If something does not make sense can you ask the trainer to explain more? Does the time the class meet work for you? The distance? Do they spend time with you to see if you and the dog have the drive to do what it takes? What are the costs? Prices between the same type of activity can vary quite a bit between clubs, and trainers.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Picking the right trainer is going to be different based on what you want to do with your dog. I would not go a basic obedience trainer if I had plans for doing work with the dog. 

You can't tell anything by a website. You need to get out and watch them in action. Figure out if you like their method, their way of handling the dog, and handling the client. Are there methods one you could employ on your own.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gsdsar said:


> Picking the right trainer is going to be different based on what you want to do with your dog. I would not go a basic obedience trainer if I had plans for doing work with the dog.
> 
> You can't tell anything by a website. You need to get out and watch them in action. Figure out if you like their method, their way of handling the dog, and handling the client. Are there methods one you could employ on your own.


I so agree. Most often, good trainers are found from word of mouth, and don't even have a website. And they don't have to market their skills because they are so busy due to the reputation they have.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Make sure you go observe way before you have the pup and pick the one where you feel most comfortable with. If they won't let you observe, it is the wrong one. They should be open about what they are doing and taking the time for your questions.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

> I so agree. Most often, good trainers are found from word of mouth, and don't even have a website. And they don't have to market their skills because they are so busy due to the reputation they have.


or they do like mine did and look at you with The Look that means I am going to ask a big favor of you.... "would you mind administrating our club website?"


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

just my opinion i prefer a trainer that trains using corrections as well as praise. our first trainer we randmly picked off craigslist. he walked in the house saw a prong collar on the table and he told us to throw it out. we only did one sesson with him.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Everyones advice is great.
observe the class, ask the client's , and the breeder if there is one she or he likes and recommends. 
Also, a giant red flag for me would be to have a "trainer" openly bash methods or training tools, even other trainers. It woukd suggest that they have not figured out that one size does not fit all with dogs.


----------



## DrMistie (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for all of your recommendations. I am in the far, far northwest suburbs of Chicago. (Did I mention far?)

I think I will start making some phone calls to schedule some visits. The hardest part is waiting to give myself time to do it right the first time!!!!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's quite simple. I look in the mirror and I say. It's you!


----------

